
Is having the Fb logo on your company’s site good? - lightsurfer
Is having the Fb logo on your company’s site good?
======
tony-allan
I assume it is a link to your page on Facebook.

If you use a logo hosted by Facebook it will give them considerable insight
into the use and users of your website and their engagement with you and
Facebook.

If you're ok with that, sure, why not.

